# Name suggestions for a pirate ship.....



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

A lot of haunters try to tie their street or last name in with the name.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about naming it the "Elizabeth Dane"? That was the name of the ghost ship in the movie "The Fog".


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

That's not bad, Pumpkinhead, not bad at all.

Another possibility might be "Queen Julianne's Revenge" (a play on Edward Teach's ship, and of course the obvious). Or maybe "Whydahmaker" - a play on the "Whydah," a real pirate ship with a New England connection (it sank there).


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

orrrrr....the Ichabod


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

The Black Pearl? Jolly Roger Express? The Widow Maker?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Julianne's Good Fortune "Good Fortune" was Bartholomew Roberts aka Black Bart's Ship


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Ghoul's Galleon ...


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

The Extra Long Shoresman.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

The ship in the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction at Disneyland was called "The Wicked Wench." "The Galloping Ghost" was the nickname of USS Houston ship in WWII.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I named my Pirate ship the "Mourning Star"..........










“The Mourning Star"

"Ahoy there me hearties.... Come ye close and cast your gaze upon the Mourning Star.

She is stout of heart and of good tone, a finer ship no man has known.

Make no bones about it, she's got a skeleton crew. Full of dreams, with little means, they are but lean and true.

They sail the seas to lands near and far on the hard washed decks of the Mourning Star.

Through weather fair and hard bound, they sail the seas in search of treasure as yet unfound.

Truth be told, these are men hardy and bold. By the light of the golden smugglers moon, they steer their ship towards their final doom.

Homeward bound they will never be, for their only mistress is the following sea....

Such is the fate of the Mourning Star.....”


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

This thread inspired me to name my own sunken pirate ship which I hadn't thought to before. My haunt is lightly Clue (game) themed. My cemetery is "Boddy Creek Cemetery". I think my ship will be the Miss Scarlet. (It does already have a red flag you can barely see in the picture here.) 









Now, I also have one of those inflatable pirate ships. Maybe I'll call it the (Dr.) Black Widow. (As in the victim of the British Clue game, Cluedo.)

Not that any of this is any help to you, really... but you're welcome to steal them. 

(P.S. - That Mourning Star is AMAZING!)


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

Auditor beat me to it; I was think The Ichabod as well to go with your Creepy Hollow theme.
You could also go with The Hessian or The Hessian Horseman; the name of the Headless Horseman prior to his death.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is a quick list of suggestions. The Sea Witch, the Lucrezia Borgia, the Persephone, the Grand Inquisitor, the Marie Laveaux, TheVoodoo Queen, the Sargasso Sea, the Hell Hound, the Blood Countess, the Tituba, the Anne Bonny, the Mary Read, the Queen Mabh, or the Pere Lachaise.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Creepy Hollow's Booty ( haha)
also like Widow Maker
Davie Jones Locker? I dont know


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

How about The Floating Coffin, I heard of The Flying Dutchman. Or how about The Darkness. Maybe The Black Orchid, or The Black Rose. You'll come with a great name just got to keep thinking creatively. Good Luck.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

the SS Minnow

SS Clever

SS Havenoclue

SS Your Name Here for a price

SS Ess Ess

SS Sttuhuhuhttterrrr

SS Nova


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

" The Bloody Buccaneer"


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

U.S.S NotABoat


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Gee I don't why but, The Flying Dutchmen, The Mary Celeste, OH, Tthe Phantoms Of The Deep, The Sea Hag


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

"Money PiT" because after you spend all your money to build it, fix it, correct it, will cost you and arm and a leg........... just messing with you kids !! I've got a 21' Chaparral, never had to put out so much money to enjoy the water. Want to buy a boat.


----------

